# update on my Toby Dog



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Toby's stomach seems to have settled back to normal, yeah! Today he will be completely back on his normal (well, normal for him) feeding routine. 
I've been slowly getting him back to his usual foods, and gradually adding back the meds. one at a time in order of importance to see if I can figure out what caused the problem.
So now he's back on the ivermectin for the mange (been back on it 2 days, it can take a week or more for side effects to show up, though), cephalexin for the skin infection that came with the mange, and rimadyl for his calcified disk pain. So far, so good. He also takes milk thistle and sam-E for liver support, but he's taken those for 2 years with no problem so I never stopped giving those. 
The only thing I have left to add in is the transfer factors, and I'm going to wait a bit before I do because I am rather suspicious that they are what caused him the problem and I want to be sure that he's settled back in on all the other drugs first. 
Yesterday he was very playful, initiating play with the Tito Monster out in the yard, so he's doing much better.


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

Great news!!! I'm so happy that Toby is feeling better!!! Sending good vibes that he'll continue on a feeling better path!!! 

YEAH TOBY!!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Awesome new! I am so glad that Toby is improving and acting up again!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

That is good news - hope everything continues to be good for Toby (and you of course)


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

glad to hear toby is feeling better....


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

So pleased that Toby is getting better hope he continues to improve.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Great news .. may Toby continue to improve


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Great to hear Toby is doing better!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Relief. SO glad he's doing well. Keep us posted on that sweetie.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Keeping fingers and paws crossed that he is better and there is no more problems.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Now that is great news!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I can hear your big sigh of relief. Keep it up, Toby, no more worrying your mom.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow, so glad Toby is feeling better!!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Paws crossed everything remains "normal"


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

Glad Toby is feeling better.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Glad to hear Toby is doing a bit better. Poor Toby.......(poor worrying mom, too).


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so glad he's feeling better. I hope you're able to pinpoint the cause of the problem so you don't repeat it.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Fingers crossed that Toby continues to improve. Appreciate the update.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Time for an update please!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks so much for thinking of us and asking!
Toby is doing so-so.
He's still fighting the mange. There's no secondary infection, so it doesn't look too bad, just some thinning hair on his face and legs. But it's still there, for sure. So we stay on the ivermectin.
The ivermectin gives him neurological side effects, so I have to take him off of it every 10 days for 3 or 4 days. It's so sad to see him not feeling well from the drug, but I can't just stop giving it to him or the mange might spread to his whole body.
We were at the vet a week ago and he decided not to give him any of his vaccinations and not to draw his routine liver panel until the mange settles down a bit more, so I'm not really sure where he's at with any of it.
Most days, he seems to feel pretty good. Then some days he seems weak and wobbly, which is when I take him off the ivermectin for a couple days. 
I'm so frustrated with this, mostly because I continue to worry about a severe underlying cause for the mange.
He has been back on the transfer factors for a couple weeks now with no further vomiting, so I'm thinking it was not related to that.
Sorry for rambling!





coppers-mom said:


> Time for an update please!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I was hoping for a little better update, but at least Toby is doing better.
It sure is frustrating when you try everything and it doesn't work or doesn't work as well as you want or when it has side effects. Dern.
Worry, worry, worry, but that's the price we pay for being so emotionally invested.
I hope and pray Toby begins to improve rapidly.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Good thoughts and prayers coming from our house. Please keep us updated.


----------

